# IPad app for for texts between IPad users only?



## spoiled brat (Feb 14, 2009)

I was wondering if there was an app for IPad that let me text or kinda Instant Message my sister who also has an IPad. 
I know I can email, but it would be cool if the IPad told me when she texts, kinda like how Words With Friends chimes in when I have a play to do. Any ideas? thank you! I am always looking for a friend for WWF. I am not a good player but really have fun. Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There are several apps.  I use textplus.  There is also textfree.  You can search for them in the App store.

Betsy


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Why not just use any of the several IM services/apps?  I use IM+Pro (though the lite version is fine on the iPad) in conduction with AIM.  It has the major advantage over regular texting or the iPad text apps in that I can see when my friends are online, regardless of what service they sign in with (including AIM/AOL, MSN, Yahoo, and I believe even Facebook chat).  It sends me notifications any time I receive a message.  I can post an "away" message to let people know when I'm not around to answer.  And so on.

It's also a universal app, which means I can do all the same thing from my iPhone at no additional cost.

I love texting, I use it a lot, but it's way inferior to IM when that service is readily available to both parties.  And all the major IM services are free.


----------



## spoiled brat (Feb 14, 2009)

I know nothing about IM services, that is why I posted here.
I text with my phone to my girls. 
I am on line using my IPad, I thought it would be cool, if when I am playing my sister with the Words With Friends, that we can chat using some kind of IM on the IPad, and that the IPad would let me know when she is saying something, or if I have a message or something from her. Sort of like WWF does when it is my turn.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I haven't used chat in a long time so I don't know the popular ones.  But when I did use them AOL IM and Yahoo IM were both very easy to use and very intuitive.  YOu can just downloard them from the internet, pick a name etc. and you will be good to go..  It will tell you when your sister is online and you can chat back and forth privately.


----------



## Okkoto86 (Oct 29, 2010)

If you are only txting her and not actual phone numbers just use kik.  Its easily the best im app for mobile devices.


----------

